# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  [Video] My BF4 New Youtube Series.

## Matis02

*I am Back to show off my new Videos I have been creating.

Its been a while since my my first attempt at a Montage Video:
Here is my second Last BF3 Video: LINK

I went in a new directions for BF4. I decided to make a series using short similar moments to make an episode. 
Below is the first Episode. At the end of the video it will have the continuation for the other episodes.

Hope you all enjoy and love to hear some feedback.
*

----------

